# Mild Ileus - doctor says its normal



## Ms. Gus (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi everyone -- my first post here.

Last week the doctor -- not the gastro ordered an x-ray, ultrasound and blood work. I went in complaining of nausea and severe abdominal discomfort. Blood work normal but the x-ray displayed a mild ileus which is an obstruction. I don't go back to the gastro for another five weeks and asked the internist if I should bump up the appointment. He said "no", and that I should be ok with this since I'm not in significant "need to to the ER" pain. I had the ultrasound yesterday so waiting for those results.

When I get my ultrasound results, I'm going to have them forwarded over to the gastro. Just the thought of an obstruction has me spooked.. Maybe this is a contributor to the chronic IBS-C. The gastro put me on the low fodmap diet and Linzess. It's been an adjustment and I'm cautiously optimistic that it is working but sill not feeling what I consider normal. Not sure if I ever will.

Have any of you sufferers dealt with anything like this?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry you are having problems.

i've had paralytic ileus quite a few times due to bowel surgery. and i've also had severe constipation problems that developed into a fecal impaction and even a fecal obstruction.

not sure exactly what your doc means by "mild ileus", though. from what i've read and been told by my docs, the term ileus is generally used to describe a temporary lack of peristalsis. did you recently have bowel surgery or are you on any constipating meds like opiods? did the x ray show that there was a lot of stool in your colon? are you feeling more constipated and backed up than usual? are you able to go at all?

if it was me, i would have the x ray and the ultrasound forwarded to the gastro doc and i would also give their office a call, leave a message about all this for the gastro or discuss it with a nurse and ask them what to do about it and if your appointment should be moved up.

if your gastro's office and your doctor are with the same hospital system like mine are, they should be able to look at your test results online so forwarding them may not be necessary.

hopefully the ultrasound will shed some more light on this.

good luck with everything. hope this problem resolves soon. take care.


----------

